# I am unsure of my MBTI personality type



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

My intuition tells me "not an intuitive"
But then again, it's 4 am here.

No offense by the way, but your ability to fill gaps is very low. Also, you got very little initiative.

This for example:


> 1. Click on this link: Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.
> 
> I couldn't see the picture.


They removed that random picture thing, so now you just see a bunch of pictures.
Most people I know would just choose one, but for you it was like "end of the road"/"do not proceed".

Or this one:


> No I haven't heard of Spades's questionnaire, can you please send it to me?


When Spades's questionnaire was sticked on this part of the forum so you couldn't have missed it if you looked after it.

I've seen a few people like that and I can't in the world figure out why. Maybe weak intuition (and thinking?) function?
I know that over doing the reading between the lines and seeing things where there are none is an intuitive (dominant?) thing. Like I tend to understand when someone is mocking me even tho they might not even be noticing it themselves.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

Soren Aabye said:


> I feel I have a developed Ti because of the cognitive functions test, and because of the descriptions.




Just to give you a picture, a lot of people labeled INFJ, ISFJ for instance will have very developed Ti. And in fact, in a slightly different model, socionics, even the equivalent of INTJ has a developed Ti though they all obviously have slightly modified (sometimes more than slight) versions of the functions. Just that their actual processing patterns are sharply different. 



You mention Ne. Why do you think you relate to Ne over Ni?

Different people will see different things of course. I don't, unlike as you already see some might seem to suggest on this thread (including yourself perhaps, OP!), link strong intuition with intuitive dominance, because intuitive dominance is more linked with your patterns of turning to generating/seeing intuitive information than how good you are at it. Particularly with something like Ni-dominance, where it is an introverted function, and has very little to do with what we might measure as strong intuition a priori.

Edit: that said, I do acknowledge there is likely some level of correlation.


----------



## Soren Aabye (Mar 30, 2013)

bearotter said:


> What do you mean by "temper them", and what do you mean by if your deductive logic is "screwy"? [/COLOR]


Well, I don't go into a situation just acting through gut feelings and intuition. I first deduce the possibilities and understand the consequences based on logic. What is meant by deductive logic being screwy is when I am stressed and I can't make clear, decisive decisions. If I can't make clear decisive decisions I just go with the flow and act through my gut feelings.


----------



## Soren Aabye (Mar 30, 2013)

Acerbusvenator said:


> My intuition tells me "not an intuitive"
> But then again, it's 4 am here.
> 
> No offense by the way, but your ability to fill gaps is very low. Also, you got very little initiative.
> ...


Well I took your comment literally so thats why I thought you were going to get it. I am filling in the gaps, I just have an extremely hard time expressing it. I have a hard time expressing it because they are non-sequiturs and unimportant.


----------



## Soren Aabye (Mar 30, 2013)

bearotter said:


> Just to give you a picture, a lot of people labeled INFJ, ISFJ for instance will have very developed Ti. And in fact, in a slightly different model, socionics, even the equivalent of INTJ has a developed Ti though they all obviously have slightly modified (sometimes more than slight) versions of the functions. Just that their actual processing patterns are sharply different.
> 
> 
> 
> You mention Ne. Why do you think you relate to Ne over Ni?


I checked out a YouTube video and I was more Ne then Ni. I am also more attuned to people possibilities and idea possibilities.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

@Soren Aabye: why do you think being attuned to people/idea possibilities suggests Ne over Ni?


----------



## Soren Aabye (Mar 30, 2013)

bearotter said:


> @: why do you think being attuned to people/idea possibilities suggests Ne over Ni?


Lets just ignore that I ever said that. I am new to functions so I don't fully understand the functions. I guessed Ne over Ni based on the YouTube video, and I thought that Extroverted Intuition meant people and idea possibilities, and Introverted Intuition meant possibilities in patterns, meanings and symbols.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

@Soren Aabye: I cannot tell you your type, but the goal is to steadily whittle away all the possible assumptions you might make about type. For instance, you may come in _certain_ you're an intuitive, but N means a certain thing here. First things first, toss out that being an N type means you're _good at N_. You could employ N _utterly as a failure_ to many ends. But still be an N type. Why? Well you could still perceive through the N lens primarily, but the perceptions may not influence you to achieve any ends (either theoretical or practical) with any success. 

Now here's a simple example. Hermione Granger -- likely Si-dominant according to a lot of arguments (though she technically has no type, since nobody can say for sure). Brightest witch of her year. Just saying, it's very possible. It depends how people employ these functions. And to only a certain degree is all this choice either.


----------



## Soren Aabye (Mar 30, 2013)

bearotter said:


> @: I cannot tell you your type, but the goal is to steadily whittle away all the possible assumptions you might make about type. For instance, you may come in _certain_ you're an intuitive, but N means a certain thing here. First things first, toss out that being an N type means you're _good at N_. You could employ N _utterly as a failure_ to many ends. But still be an N type. Why? Well you could still perceive through the N lens primarily, but the perceptions may not influence you to achieve any ends (either theoretical or practical) with any success.
> 
> Now here's a simple example. Hermione Granger -- likely Si-dominant according to a lot of arguments (though she technically has no type, since nobody can say for sure). Brightest witch of her year. Just saying, it's very possible. It depends how people employ these functions. And to only a certain degree is all this choice either.


So what happens now? How do I figure out my type? I've been struggling for like 2 years now.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

@Soren Aabye: that depends. The question is, why have you been struggling? What is eluding you about your type? If you feel you employ Ne, Ti you could go ahead and label yourself an NTP if what you want is closure, and go ahead. Are you confused how the system works? What are you confused about?

Most likely you are the best judge, but what you can certainly do here is learn what interesting subtle distinctions might help you understand yourself better.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

bearotter said:


> @_Soren Aabye_: that depends. The question is, why have you been struggling? What is eluding you about your type? If you feel you employ Ne, Ti you could go ahead and label yourself an NTP if what you want is closure, and go ahead. Are you confused how the system works? What are you confused about?
> 
> Most likely you are the best judge, but what you can certainly do here is learn what interesting subtle distinctions might help you understand yourself better.


Don't you get the feeling he is in an unhealthy state at the moment? You can't really judge someone's type when they are experiencing unhealthy loops.


----------



## Soren Aabye (Mar 30, 2013)

Crono91 said:


> Don't you get the feeling he is in an unhealthy state at the moment? You can't really judge someone's type when they are experiencing unhealthy loops.


What might be the cause of unhealthy loops? What are unhealthy loops?


----------



## Soren Aabye (Mar 30, 2013)

bearotter said:


> @_Soren Aabye_: that depends. The question is, why have you been struggling? What is eluding you about your type? If you feel you employ Ne, Ti you could go ahead and label yourself an NTP if what you want is closure, and go ahead. Are you confused how the system works? What are you confused about?
> 
> Most likely you are the best judge, but what you can certainly do here is learn what interesting subtle distinctions might help you understand yourself better.


I am having a hard time labeling myself because A) I don't know myself that well, I'm more interested in others B) I think it is hard to type myself because I'm in an unhealthy state C) It is hard to type myself because the descriptions fail D) I believe the functions are the most accurate thing and it said my main functions are: Ti, Ne, then Fe


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

Crono91 said:


> Don't you get the feeling he is in an unhealthy state at the moment? You can't really judge someone's type when they are experiencing unhealthy loops.





Yes that's very true, unhealthiness makes it hard to see. Of course nonetheless, it could be that a little added self-knowledge does some good. I think at the very least, maybe he'll understand the system better.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Based on page 3 then I think SJ types should be looked at more thoroughly.

also,


> What is meant by deductive logic being screwy is *when I am stressed and I can't make clear, decisive decisions. If I can't make clear decisive decisions I just go with the flow and act through my gut feelings.*


Sounds a bit like he uses his intuition more when stressed.


----------



## Soren Aabye (Mar 30, 2013)

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

Feeling and Thinking may be biased because I have lived a life without acceptance, a home, and without a kind friend. So maybe me coming across as a feeler isn't the case. I've probably just been attacked by people throughout my life, so I have low confidence, low self-esteem and me being easily hurt isn't due to personality but behavior - I get easily hurt because I am shy, anxious, stressed, and full of worry when around people, and I pick up from nuances that people around me don't pick up. For instance, I don't get hurt when people call me ugly, fat, stupid, an asshole, but I get easily hurt when people start treating me a certain way - I don't get hurt by jokey insults, but I get easily hurt through tone of voice, and when people start treating me like a dog. I feel I have a developed Ti because of the cognitive functions test, and because of the descriptions. 

1. Click on this link: Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

I couldn't see the picture.

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

Trick question, I would never go out with friends to a favorite band/artist/musician. I could easily listen to them on youtube, or I could easily use my huge stereo system. Though if this is a hypothetical, my initial thoughts are: A) Oh cool its like a movie I know whats going to happen next B) This is a lot more fun then going to my favorite band/artist/musician. C) I hope everyone dies and I'm the last one to survive E) Maybe I should stay in the car and get my friends to get help. My outwards reactions are A) This is new B) See, I knew taking a car was a bad idea.

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

Go to the party and smoke a lot of pot. The worst that can happen is death, but when is that not the worst that can happen?

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

Argue intill you win is my inward reaction and my outward reaction. Though if my friend was new to the subject, I would secretly laugh in my head on how poorly his argument is. I don't argue with people who aren't challenges.

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

Repeat answer for question 4.

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

I don't value much but I'll give it a shot. I value being around weird people. I determined the value because its the highest enjoyment in life - being around weird people. They can only change if I become a boring conformist. 

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

What distinguishes me from other types is that I am super engaging and super persistence in talking about philosophy. One thing I could change about my personality is my shyness. Why? Because it keeps me away from making new friendships.

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

I listen to my hunches or gut feelings as an initial reaction, and temper them with deductive logic, then if my deductive logic is screwy, I go back to my hunch and act. They are triggered in video games, meeting new people, and predicting things in poorly written movies, games, and stories.

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

When I argue, talk about ideas, and meet weird people. When I cannot argue, when I cannot talk about ideas, when I meet boring people. 

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

I repress internal thought processes such as: This person is fake, this person should die, this person is probably boring like the others. So pretty much questioning a persons authenticity, utter hate for the average person because of my personal experience with them. Why? Because it has gotten me into trouble when I expressed it, I've grown tact, and I am mature - So I don't say the like.

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

This may help


----------



## Soren Aabye (Mar 30, 2013)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Based on page 3 then I think SJ types should be looked at more thoroughly.
> 
> also,
> 
> Sounds a bit like he uses his intuition more when stressed.



0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

Feeling and Thinking may be biased because I have lived a life without acceptance, a home, and without a kind friend. So maybe me coming across as a feeler isn't the case. I've probably just been attacked by people throughout my life, so I have low confidence, low self-esteem and me being easily hurt isn't due to personality but behavior - I get easily hurt because I am shy, anxious, stressed, and full of worry when around people, and I pick up from nuances that people around me don't pick up. For instance, I don't get hurt when people call me ugly, fat, stupid, an asshole, but I get easily hurt when people start treating me a certain way - I don't get hurt by jokey insults, but I get easily hurt through tone of voice, and when people start treating me like a dog. I feel I have a developed Ti because of the cognitive functions test, and because of the descriptions. 

1. Click on this link: Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

I couldn't see the picture.

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

Trick question, I would never go out with friends to a favorite band/artist/musician. I could easily listen to them on youtube, or I could easily use my huge stereo system. Though if this is a hypothetical, my initial thoughts are: A) Oh cool its like a movie I know whats going to happen next B) This is a lot more fun then going to my favorite band/artist/musician. C) I hope everyone dies and I'm the last one to survive E) Maybe I should stay in the car and get my friends to get help. My outwards reactions are A) This is new B) See, I knew taking a car was a bad idea.

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

Go to the party and smoke a lot of pot. The worst that can happen is death, but when is that not the worst that can happen?

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

Argue intill you win is my inward reaction and my outward reaction. Though if my friend was new to the subject, I would secretly laugh in my head on how poorly his argument is. I don't argue with people who aren't challenges.

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

Repeat answer for question 4.

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

I don't value much but I'll give it a shot. I value being around weird people. I determined the value because its the highest enjoyment in life - being around weird people. They can only change if I become a boring conformist. 

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

What distinguishes me from other types is that I am super engaging and super persistence in talking about philosophy. One thing I could change about my personality is my shyness. Why? Because it keeps me away from making new friendships.

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

I listen to my hunches or gut feelings as an initial reaction, and temper them with deductive logic, then if my deductive logic is screwy, I go back to my hunch and act. They are triggered in video games, meeting new people, and predicting things in poorly written movies, games, and stories.

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

When I argue, talk about ideas, and meet weird people. When I cannot argue, when I cannot talk about ideas, when I meet boring people. 

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

I repress internal thought processes such as: This person is fake, this person should die, this person is probably boring like the others. So pretty much questioning a persons authenticity, utter hate for the average person because of my personal experience with them. Why? Because it has gotten me into trouble when I expressed it, I've grown tact, and I am mature - So I don't say the like.

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

This may help


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Soren Aabye said:


> This may help


What I dislike with following questionnaires blindly is that they are so obvious. You can sound like whatever type you want to on them.
Therefore I bring the discussion outside questionnaires.



> 8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
> 
> I listen to my hunches or gut feelings as an initial reaction, and temper them with deductive logic, then if my deductive logic is screwy, I go back to my hunch and act. They are triggered in video games, meeting new people, and predicting things in poorly written movies, games, and stories.


vs


> Well, I don't go into a situation just acting through gut feelings and intuition. I first deduce the possibilities and understand the consequences based on logic. What is meant by deductive logic being screwy is when I am stressed and I can't make clear, decisive decisions. If I can't make clear decisive decisions I just go with the flow and act through my gut feelings.


On the questionnaire one you are clearly trying to sound like an intuitive (tho trying to not over do it) (even tho your answer isn't really something I'd expect from an intuitive. Predicting movies isn't intuition, it's experience).
When you free write you talk about how you prefer to go based on what you know and what you can measure in some way or the other.

You seem like an ISTJ.


----------



## Soren Aabye (Mar 30, 2013)

Acerbusvenator said:


> What I dislike with following questionnaires blindly is that they are so obvious. You can sound like whatever type you want to on them.
> Therefore I bring the discussion outside questionnaires.
> 
> 
> ...


What about ENFJ? I've been looking around and I have found the function of Extroverted Feeling. This sounds a lot like me. I feel more comfortable now talking about myself considering that this site accepts people who talk about themselves. Okay, here are some traits.

- I am prone to creativity.
- I have isolated myself from most of my peers at school because we show no interest in each other, though, I still talk to them.
- I am mainly focused on others and finding new best friends.
- I am mainly focused on making my parents proud and I am trying to get on my brother good side all the time. 
- I want my brother to be friends with me and to be calm when we discuss topics.
- I love strategy games.
- I love research, writing, teaching, and discussion.
- I love argument only if the other arguee is calm and isn't trying to attack me, but the other aguree is trying to attack my opinion.
- I thoroughly enjoy logic and philosophy.
- I see myself as a person who will change societal norms, and will make a name for myself.
- The things I see in a possible mate are: emotional intelligence, creativity, and uniqueness. Emotional intelligence as in, maturity, charisma, empathy, being able to access, identify, and control emotions.
- I care about the feelings of others, but recently I have noticed that people don't care how I treat them; so, me caring about other peoples feelings has gone down - I don't care as much about peoples feelings because I have noticed through patterns that people aren't as sensitive as me.
- The occupations I would like to do in the future are: being an actor or a professor.
- My friends see me as the, "aloof professor," "unique," or, "the emotionally distant scientist."


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, put some feedback in red.


Soren Aabye said:


> What about ENFJ? I've been looking around and I have found the function of Extroverted Feeling. This sounds a lot like me. I feel more comfortable now talking about myself considering that this site accepts people who talk about themselves. Okay, here are some traits.
> 
> - I am prone to creativity. (creativity has nothing to do with type)
> - I have isolated myself from most of my peers at school because we show no interest in each other, though, I still talk to them. (sound more introverted than extraverted)
> ...


----------

